# You know you are an FFa when.......?



## RVGleason

You know you’re a FA/FFA when you can relate to this scene from ‘Casanova’.


----------



## FleurBleu

... when you're in a car with a friend, she calls your attention to - in her opinion - unignorable billboard featuring five six-pack hunks and you don't know what she's talking about because these things simply pass you by.


----------



## Starling

When a bitchy acquaintance who clearly doesn’t know you well tries to trash talk your ex by saying “you’re lucky you got out early, he looks like shit - must have gained a hundred pounds”. So naturally you scroll through Facebook to confirm and your two thoughts are a) it’s barely sixty or seventy pounds, tops and b) why couldn’t we have dated when he looked like *that*?


----------



## FleurBleu

... when the cute BHM at the store gives you a 20% discount because of International Women's Day and you wish it was International BHM Day that entailed a hug and a kiss for every BHM.


----------



## Shotha

FleurBleu said:


> and you wish it was International BHM Day that entailed a hug and a kiss for every BHM.



There's no reason why we can't have our own day for this. We should do it? We could have an International BHM Day and an International BBW Day, or we could have an International Big and Beautiful Day (to cater for both sexes), or we could have and International Fat Pride Day. Let's do it!

And you know that you're an FA, when you like ideas like this one.


----------



## Volt01

when you have to adjust the seatbelt strap more than a few inches

when you wear a crop top showing your belly

when you cannot see your feet or privates lol


----------



## RVGleason

When you can relate to this drawing.


----------



## Shotha

Volt01 said:


> when you cannot see your feet or privates lol




But it's such a wonderful excuse to make frequent manual checks that all down there is in working order.


----------



## Volt01

Shotha said:


> But it's such a wonderful excuse the make frequent manual check that all down there is in working order.


yeah but what if you can't find what your looking for lol


----------



## Shotha

Volt01 said:


> yeah but what if you can't find what your looking for lol



That's the point of making manual checks. I _can't_ look for it. It's way over the horizon of my big fat belly. So, I have to do manual checks to make sure it's in working order.


----------



## Volt01

Shotha said:


> That's the point of making manual checks. I _can't_ look for it. It's way over the horizon of my big fat belly. So, I have to do manual checks to make sure it's in working order.


yea but what if you cannot feel it, buried under fat


----------



## Shotha

Volt01 said:


> yea but what if you cannot feel it, buried under fat



My weight distribution prevents that.


----------



## Volt01

Shotha said:


> My weight distribution prevents that.


mk


----------



## Shotha

Volt01 said:


> mk



?


----------



## RVGleason

When you would love this drawing to be of you.


----------



## Aqw

RVGleason said:


> When you would love this drawing to be of you.


Love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RVGleason

You won’t marry your beloved until they put on another fifty pounds!


----------



## RVGleason

When seeing bandleader Paul Whiteman dance makes you happy, from the movie ‘King of Jazz’. Watch to the end for a double header surprise!


----------



## RVGleason

And seeing this gif of Paul Whiteman dancing gives you Happy Feet, too!


----------



## FleurBleu

When you're wondering why your eyes are hurting before you realize you've literally stopped blinking because you're enjoying the view so much.


----------



## FleurBleu

When you watch a rom-com and pay no attention to the plot because of the robust construction worker in the background.


----------



## RVGleason

When you find it endearing that the object of your affection is a little on the shy side.


----------



## RVGleason

When you agree with this statement.


----------



## RVGleason

When Snuggling is a necessity.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Yup, this Fat Appreciation/Pride Day totally needs to become a thing! We just gotta decide what day to do it. My two cents worth is maybe October 10? Cause 10/10 kinda looks like a mixed weight couple, one slim and one fat. But part of me is tempted to toss an 8 in there too cause it resembles a curvy hourglass figure, so I guess that would be either August for the eighth month and/or the eighth day of some other month.


----------



## nitewriter

When you work in a bakery. A bhm orders 6 jelly donuts and you give him 12.


----------



## Shotha

squeezablysoft said:


> Yup, this Fat Appreciation/Pride Day totally needs to become a thing! We just gotta decide what day to do it. My two cents worth is maybe October 10? Cause 10/10 kinda looks like a mixed weight couple, one slim and one fat. But part of me is tempted to toss an 8 in there too cause it resembles a curvy hourglass figure, so I guess that would be either August for the eighth month and/or the eighth day of some other month.



I'd go with that. I don't think that it should be a day of particular significance for any nation, because then we would never arrive at a consensus.


----------



## Mainegal

When u try to learn patience bc ur (I’m) good at it


----------



## Mainegal

NOT good at it... sorry


----------



## RJI

Mainegal said:


> NOT good at it... sorry



Practice makes perfect but there are no rules to this game.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when your favourite game, while waiting for a bus or train, is seeing how many handsome fat guys you can count.


----------



## FleurBleu

When you watch a movie and get so mad that the BHM got cast as the comic relief that you want to rewrite the entire script.


----------



## RVGleason

When this is one of your favorite movies.


----------



## RVGleason

When you find joy in a goal achieved.


----------



## RVGleason

When you can count your blessings.


----------



## loopytheone

RVGleason said:


> When you find joy in a goal achieved.



I know I've read this manga before, do you remember the name of it?


----------



## Ffancy

I believe that manga is called Mori No Takuma-san - there’s a link to it in the fine arts section of the library.


----------



## RVGleason

Ffancy said:


> I believe that manga is called Mori No Takuma-san - there’s a link to it in the fine arts section of the library.



https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/mori-no-takuma-san-manga.125545/


----------



## RVGleason

When you observe holidays.


----------



## RVGleason

When you share your future plans. 

(If it’s okay, I’m posting this on both boards.)


----------



## ODFFA

When the snotty girls at school tried to play the mind trick of: "That guy over there told us he has a major crush on you," in hopes that you'd go up to him and embarrass yourself. But he was not a BHM (and had "arsehole" written all over him besides), so even if you were unsure about their intentions, their devious little plot was destined to fall flat!


----------



## Mainegal

When it turns out The ssbhm u meet online really has a wife/girlfriend the “don’t get IT” but they’d rather stay in the “closet” than really live their lives the way they’d like to. 

Mainegal- 0
“Closeted” feedee: 8


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, because one of the reasons that you embrace multiculturalism is that it makes every day a feast day.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love learning new things.


----------



## LizzieJones

Mainegal said:


> When it turns out The ssbhm u meet online really has a wife/girlfriend the “don’t get IT” but they’d rather stay in the “closet” than really live their lives the way they’d like to.



I know a married man like that. He is so unhappy in his marriage yet ..... he stays.


----------



## BigElectricKat

When the girl on the left is waaaaayyyy more attractive to you than the one on the right.


----------



## Mainegal

LizzieJones said:


> I know a married man like that. He is so unhappy in his marriage yet ..... he stays.



That’s really sad. If he’s looking for a more appropriate woman, send him my way!!


----------



## LizzieJones

Mainegal said:


> That’s really sad. If he’s looking for a more appropriate woman, send him my way!!



Hahaha! Get in line! I saw him first. I've been wanting
him for years. LOL He might be 20 years older then me but he is still hot as *uck!!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Shotha said:


> You know that you're an FA, because one of the reasons that you embrace multiculturalism is that it makes every day a feast day.



I personally celebrate both American and Canadian Thanksgiving, because I figure the more opportunities to gobble gobble everything, the better!


----------



## FleurBleu

When you watch a movie in which a big high schooler offers a girl to pay her to merely claim she let him get to second base and you think: Honey, I'll let you go all the way for free.


----------



## Ffancy

When you watch Magic Mike and your only thought is “they are very talented dancers”


----------



## RVGleason

When despite obstacles, you attempt a solution anyway.


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re anxious to see the object of your affection eye to eye.


----------



## RVGleason

When you ecstatic when you’re favorite player makes a goal!


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile that the object of your affection got their wish granted!


----------



## RVGleason

When you frequent a particular restaurant because you know the food must be incredibly delicious just by looking at the Chef!


----------



## RVGleason

When there’s a beautiful sunrise and you don’t notice it.






(Borrowed from @xxeell )


----------



## Anjula

when "fat" thor is not even chubby in your eyes


----------



## loopytheone

Yeah, I thought that too Anjula. It's more like "doesn't have a six pack Thor" than fat in any way.


----------



## Tad

I'd heard that Thor got fat before I saw the movie, and I was also disappointed. It was certainly a change, but not all that fat :-/


----------



## RVGleason

When one particular person in a crowd happily catches your eye!






@BouncingBoy


----------



## RVGleason

When you notice everyone defending and complimenting the object of your affection.


----------



## RVGleason

When you make sure the object of your affection is comfortable.


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy a good, old MAD Magazine Classic!


----------



## FleurBleu

When you can't watch a movie without consulting IMDB in between to look up the cute, round supporting actors (currently Jesse Comacho in "Good Sam").
And when you have to share it on Dims because he's just so share-worthy.


----------



## RVGleason

FleurBleu said:


> When you can't watch a movie without consulting IMDB in between to look up the cute, round supporting actors (currently Jesse Comacho in "Good Sam").
> And when you have to share it on Dims because he's just so share-worthy.


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire his self-confidence.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

RVGleason said:


> When you make sure the object of your affection is comfortable.



My dream, except she should be bringing him some food too. (Love these postings of yours!)


----------



## RVGleason

When you know who you’re rooting for to win the Big Fight!


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you know who you’re rooting for to win the Big Fight!



And I know which one I want to be rooting with after the Big Fight.


----------



## RVGleason

When you can’t resist a particular man in uniform. (The Captain from the movie ‘WALL-E’).


----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


> When you can’t resist a particular man in uniform. (The Captain from the movie ‘WALL-E’).


We need a live-action reboot of this one, stat!


----------



## Shotha

When you refer to birthdays as "girthdays".


----------



## RVGleason

When you role play or recreate this episode with the object of your affection.


----------



## RVGleason

When you prepare a nice, big meal so that the object of your affection has a shot at winning this contest. (From 1975, it was for real, Folks!)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I was staring at a table behind my hubby and he commented in agreement the steaks looked great.

I was staring at a different kind of meat...the server was a BHM


----------



## FleurBleu

... when you're tempted to offer the round, squishy-looking bricklayer at a construction site in your street a shower and backrub after a day in the baking sun.


----------



## RVGleason

When you discover there’s more of him to Love!


----------



## fat hiker

FleurBleu said:


> ... when you're tempted to offer the round, squishy-looking bricklayer at a construction site in your street a shower and backrub after a day in the baking sun.


If he's a bricklayer then there's sure to be some serious strength under the squish! Bricklaying has been used by athletes as a way to build up core strength and general muscle.


----------



## FleurBleu

Hm, you're right. I prefer them flabby and squishy. Oh well, a girl can dream.


----------



## fat hiker

FleurBleu said:


> Hm, you're right. I prefer them flabby and squishy. Oh well, a girl can dream.


If he's round and squishy looking, then he probably is round and squishy - the bricklayer's strength maybe buried far, far underneath, depending on how he carries his weight - well, his fat.


----------



## FleurBleu

I checked today and the site is all cleaned up. Damn. No more ogling :-\


----------



## RVGleason

FleurBleu said:


> I checked today and the site is all cleaned up. Damn. No more ogling :-\



Perhaps you can find the next construction location. Until you do,...


----------



## Ffancy

Dayum, I’d like to see what he could do with his ball-peen hammer!


----------



## FleurBleu

Looove it. There is something so sexy about a belly resting low in a guy's pants...


----------



## FleurBleu

You know when you're an FFA when you're at your school's graduation ceremony where the husky fireman has been assigned the seat right behind you and you're tempted to ask him to switch seats so you can enjoy the view.


----------



## FleurBleu

You know you're an FFA when you purposely look away when a skinny guy tried to flirt with you.


----------



## FleurBleu

You know you're an FFA when a part of you is looking forward to your vacation and another part whishes you were flying to a country with a higher BMI average. No BHM around for two and a half weeks


----------



## RVGleason

When you pay particular attention to a certain member of the football marching band.


----------



## RVGleason

When a picnic is not just a luxury but a necessity!


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his smile when you tell him he looks good in pinstripes.


----------



## squeezablysoft

FleurBleu said:


> You know you're an FFA when a part of you is looking forward to your vacation and another part whishes you were flying to a country with a higher BMI average. No BHM around for two and a half weeks



You should come to the American south sometime, we have loads of luscious fatties!


----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


> When a picnic is not just a luxury but a necessity!



Ah yes, a pyknic picnic!


----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


> When you love his smile when you tell him he looks good in pinstripes.



Wow, he's absolutely perfectly round! Like an adorable ball of cuteness!  ❤


----------



## Jerry Thomas

FleurBleu said:


> You know you're an FFA when a part of you is looking forward to your vacation and another part whishes you were flying to a country with a higher BMI average. No BHM around for two and a half weeks



You should try American Samoa. I've heard they have one of the highest proportions (no pun intended) of nice juicy fatties in the world.


----------



## FleurBleu

I'll suggest it to my skinny husband for our next vacation


----------



## agouderia

When you can't stop covertly oggling a BHM on the beach who is actually wearing bikini swim briefs - last comme il faut app. 40 years ago - that would have been his size about 40 kilograms ago..... and is wonderfully oblivious of both!


----------



## loopytheone

I would also be oggling! 

I happened to walk down the aisles of a store the other day and catch sight of a BHM employee reaching up to do something or other, with the bottom 5 inches or so of his belly just hanging out completely uncovered. I had a bit of a brain-overload at that and pretty much stopped dead to stare for a couple of seconds. Thankfully he didn't notice me at all, but I did find myself trying to think of a reason to go down that aisle!


----------



## RVGleason

When you have a particular birthday wish you want to come true.


----------



## kinkykitten

When your other half sits down at a burger bar and his belly is so big it hangs over the table and you just sit there all fuzzy inside and proud that he’s yours <3

And this  this always! 


RVGleason said:


> When you discover there’s more of him to Love!


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy inside?


----------



## kinkykitten

Fuzzy said:


> Fuzzy inside?


----------



## kinkykitten

You also know you’re an FFA When your dream job is to work at airport security so I can frisk down all the cute BHMS


----------



## agouderia

New beach today .... and another *B*HM in.... bikini-thong-swimming briefs ! So small, they must have fit 50 kilograms ago... and looked almost uncomfortably tight! 

The most fascinating thing though was that he presented his body openly, almost aggressively for all to see. Standing right in the surf, he stuck out his belly and kept adjusting that little thong-brief.......


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re happy when he’s happy.


----------



## RVGleason

When you invite him over for dinner and as he sits down at the table he sees this sign hanging on the wall behind you and you’re smiling as you prepare his plate.


----------



## sarahe543

When your heart skips a beat when you see him resting his mobile phone on top of his belly


----------



## agouderia

... when you are incredibly annoyed that you can only get a good full view of the gloriously rotund drummer during the pre-concert wine tasting. Because during the whole concert he can hide 80% of himself behind the truly gigantic set of drums!


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> ... when you are incredibly annoyed that you can only get a good full view of the gloriously rotund drummer during the pre-concert wine tasting. Because during the whole concert he can hide 80% of himself behind the truly gigantic set of drums!


That sounds so frustrating!


----------



## RVGleason

agouderia said:


> ... when you are incredibly annoyed that you can only get a good full view of the gloriously rotund drummer during the pre-concert wine tasting. Because during the whole concert he can hide 80% of himself behind the truly gigantic set of drums!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

When you're a member on Dims and it feels like home.


----------



## RVGleason

When there’s a Jazz Club you go to not just for the music.


----------



## Shotha

Another yummy brass player:


----------



## RVGleason

When you love when he has no constraints.


----------



## RVGleason

When changes are noticeable.


----------



## sarahe543

When you find his receipt from the supermarket and you see hes had 5 doughnuts and a scotch egg in secret between shopping and coming home, and you're a bit jealous but also pleased he's keeping his figure.


----------



## agouderia

.... when your new seasonal obsession are big guys on bikes. ... 

Tiny motorbikes that do an impressive job of carrying 400 pounds of spreading blubber. The really competent 380 pound mountain-biker wildly pedaling around the curve. The casual nerd biker who seems totally oblivious to how much his belly bounces....


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> .... when your new seasonal obsession are big guys on bikes. ...
> 
> Tiny motorbikes that do an impressive job of carrying 400 pounds of spreading blubber. The really competent 380 pound mountain-biker wildly pedaling around the curve. The casual nerd biker who seems totally oblivious to how much his belly bounces....



You are fortunate -- we don't see many bigger people on bikes here. It is a rare occasion when I see anyone bigger than my wife or I, and we aren't all that big.

I guess stronger bike culture overcomes the fewer fat people. Yet another reason I need to get back to Europe!


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> You are fortunate -- we don't see many bigger people on bikes here. It is a rare occasion when I see anyone bigger than my wife or I, and we aren't all that big.
> 
> I guess stronger bike culture overcomes the fewer fat people. Yet another reason I need to get back to Europe!



Although, there are definitely some fat guys on bikes around campus this fall... and fat guys on larger motorbikes aren't uncommon.

But, sigh, I am still among the fatter cyclists on my daily commute to campus.


----------



## RVGleason

agouderia said:


> .... when your new seasonal obsession are big guys on bikes. ...


----------



## Tad

I wonder how many of us spent a lot of time staring at that pic in The Guinness Book of World Records as kids?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tad said:


> I wonder how many of us spent a lot of time staring at that pic in The Guinness Book of World Records as kids?


Searching for the world's fattest woman/model? Yes!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Colonial Warrior said:


> Searching for the world's fattest woman/model? Yes!


Related to this: searching for that kind of story on magazines like The Natiomal Enquirer and the Examiner!


----------



## agouderia

Colonial Warrior said:


> Searching for the world's fattest woman/model? Yes!



Colonial Warrior - you're on the wrong board here.
This is for the FFAs!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> You are fortunate -- we don't see many bigger people on bikes here. It is a rare occasion when I see anyone bigger than my wife or I, and we aren't all that big.
> 
> I guess stronger bike culture overcomes the fewer fat people. Yet another reason I need to get back to Europe!



Well - on the Mediterranean - for reasons of cost, roads and climate - motorbikes of all types still are a regular means of transport. Not some sort of seasonal hobby vehicle. Soalso for big guys. 

Northwestern Europe in contrast has been increasing its bicycle culture over the past years. Not only for environmental reasons, but also for practical ones.
With inner cities turned into gigantic pedestrian zones, they are not only car unfriendly , but also more and more foot unfriendly if walking from one part to the other takes over half an hour. 

So many people bike. And it also works great for fat people , especially if one has kept it up while growing bigger. 



RVGleason said:


>



That definitely was one of the pics that triggered my fascination with big guys. I'm with Tad on this issue. ....


----------



## Colonial Warrior

agouderia said:


> Colonial Warrior - you're on the wrong board here.
> This is for the FFAs!



I thought it was also for FAs. It was lovely to see people showing some love to SSBHM. I feel glad because I am SSBHM too. My most sincere apologies, agoudeira!


----------



## loopytheone

It's also for the BHM too, Colonial, so you are, of course, welcome to participate in this board~


----------



## AmyJo1976

Yes, we definitely don't want to run off any SSBHMs!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

loopytheone said:


> It's also for the BHM too, Colonial, so you are, of course, welcome to participate in this board~


Thanks a lot, loopytheone!!! We BHMs and SSBHMs wants and need some loving too!!!


----------



## RVGleason

Colonial Warrior said:


> Thanks a lot, loopytheone!!! We BHMs and SSBHMs wants and need some loving too!!!


----------



## RVGleason

agouderia said:


> .... when your new seasonal obsession are big guys on bikes. ...
> 
> Tiny motorbikes that do an impressive job of carrying 400 pounds of spreading blubber. The really competent 380 pound mountain-biker wildly pedaling around the curve.


----------



## RVGleason

When just the sight of him makes you swoon! (Featuring Wellington, a member from long ago.)


----------



## FleurBleu

You know you're an FFA when you watch "Hotel Transylvania" and get turned on by the chubby mummy


----------



## FleurBleu

We had an open house day at work yesterday. One of the visitors today was a short BHM with his tall skinny friend. I didn't realize I was beaming at the BHM until I saw him smiling back hesitantly.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to relax on a big, soft, cushiony object. 

(From Hansel-Fletcher’s deviantArt page:
https://www.deviantart.com/hansel-fleischer/art/Gains-and-Losses-Part-Seven-Commission-786231469)


----------



## FleurBleu

When you don't want to look at YouTube videos anymore to pleasure yourself because you've been with and have pics of someone real.


----------



## loopytheone

FleurBleu said:


> When you don't want to look at YouTube videos anymore to pleasure yourself because you've been with and have pics of someone real.



...I mean true, but the youtube videos are still nice to watch anyway.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

loopytheone said:


> ...I mean true, but the youtube videos are still nice to watch anyway.


Belly pics someone took just for you are special though... so nice


----------



## alk27alk27

RVGleason said:


>


Oh god. Give her the burger!


----------



## fat hiker

fat hiker said:


> Although, there are definitely some fat guys on bikes around campus this fall... and fat guys on larger motorbikes aren't uncommon.
> 
> But, sigh, I am still among the fatter cyclists on my daily commute to campus.



Though I have an update on this - one of my bigger, chubbier students - he refers to himself as the 'fat Ukrainian' - commutes to campus by bike! I'd pegged him for a 'driver' for sure, but no, he has a sweet racing bike for commuting, but forgot his lock and asked if he could put it in the lab's storage room for safekeeping during class.

Turns out he's a part-time bike mechanic in one of the local bikeshops too.

And, on the day he brought the bike to lab, he showed one of the other students that he'd exceeded 52 km/h, 31 mph, on the way to class, according to his trip computer.

All this, and a belly that jiggles everytime he walks across the lab....


----------



## FleurBleu

You know you're an FFA when you no longer forbid yourself to say "fat" put of political correctness but use it proudly.


----------



## RVGleason

When you leave extra cookies and milk for Santa.


----------



## alk27alk27

RVGleason said:


> When you leave extra cookies and milk for Santa.


Only if he brings some back to Ms Claus.


----------



## SSBHM

RVGleason said:


> When you leave extra cookies and milk for Santa.


Looks like me! lol


----------



## AmyJo1976

FleurBleu said:


> You know you're an FFA when you no longer forbid yourself to say "fat" put of political correctness but use it proudly.


I'm all about trying not to offend anyone, but fat is definitely not a bad word in my vocabulary


----------



## SSBHM

I like the word Fat too. It's not offensive to me, either.


----------



## RVGleason

When you make sure you’re home to meet your regular UPS guy when he delivers your packages.


----------



## RVGleason

When you see your date coming down the street to meet you and you stand and smile as he approaches.


----------



## RVGleason

When pet names are a prerequisite.


----------



## Shotha

SSBHM said:


> I like the word Fat too. It's not offensive to me, either.



I like the word "fat" too. It's how I describe myself. I much prefer being described as "fat" rather than "big".


----------



## AmyJo1976

Shotha said:


> I like the word "fat" too. It's how I describe myself. I much prefer being described as "fat" rather than "big".


Fat is definitely not a bad word to me. Anyone that knows me on here can surely testify to that lol! I am careful about using it out here in the world though, cause it does offend some people. One of my best friends as an example. Some people just don't understand our preferences and how we feel as FFAs. I've become pretty open at this point about what I like to people I know, but I still have to watch what I say outside of here and that's really frustrating sometimes as is life I guess lol!


----------



## Shotha

AmyJo1976 said:


> Fat is definitely not a bad word to me. Anyone that knows me on here can surely testify to that lol! I am careful about using it out here in the world though, cause it does offend some people. One of my best friends as an example. Some people just don't understand our preferences and how we feel as FFAs. I've become pretty open at this point about what I like to people I know, but I still have to watch what I say outside of here and that's really frustrating sometimes as is life I guess lol!



I would never describe someone else as fat, outside of environments like Dimensions. I realize that some people feel offended to hear themselves as described as "fat". I don't see any harm in describing myself as "fat", as it can show other fat people that there is no need to be ashamed of being fat, especially when I quite frequently hear others describing me as "the fat guy", which I like. In forums such as this, where a positive attitude towards fat can be expected, I ask other people not to describe me as "big", because it's a euphemism and I think that euphemisms are insulting. In such forums, I will tell people that I prefer to be addressed as "fat boy" rather than "big boy".


----------



## RVGleason

When you love seeing that he enjoyed his meal.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

When you notice how prominent he’s become.


----------



## Metallicalover99

When people are talking about the "hot guy" from game of thrones and you think of sam, not jon. Sam is dreamy af. Lol


----------



## squeezablysoft

Metallicalover99 said:


> When people are talking about the "hot guy" from game of thrones and you think of sam, not jon. Sam is dreamy af. Lol



OMG, yas! If I ever find Sam his cheeks are getting squeezed to death lol!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like seeing him...


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he has a three towel body.


----------



## RVGleason

When you have this song on your playlist.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

When you see a guy with a gorgeous, huge, jiggly belly that hangs out of his shirt and over his waistband standing by his truck that's parked by the side of the road, and you seriously considering a)being late to work just to pull over on the other side and watch and b)asking if he needs help even though you know less than nothing about car mechanics. Oh, and still remember that moment months later. Dang, that dude was built.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I wonder how many of us spent a lot of time staring at that pic in The Guinness Book of World Records as kids?


The McCrary/McGuire twins? 

I did!


----------



## RVGleason

fat hiker said:


> The McCrary/McGuire twins?
> 
> I did!


----------



## ODFFA

Salacious Caitlin said:


> Dang, that dude was built.



When only your fellow (F)FAs know what you mean when you say this.

Also, when the only pillow you're ever content with snuggling up to while sleeping alone is a continental pillow.


----------



## RVGleason

When you watch a Hitchcock film just to see his cameo appearance.


----------



## RVGleason

When you can’t wait for spring training to see your favorite baseball team.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

So it's interesting because I don't follow normal sports. I mostly like horse racing, which, obviously, not so much to offer the FFA. But I do have these moments of... hey, there are some big guys in tight pants over there. I don't really care if they're catching the ball or not. The pants, though.


----------



## RVGleason

Salacious Caitlin said:


> So it's interesting because I don't follow normal sports. I mostly like horse racing, which, obviously, not so much to offer the FFA. But I do have these moments of... hey, there are some big guys in tight pants over there. I don't really care if they're catching the ball or not. The pants, though.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love how he makes an impression on people.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his golfing stance.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his reaction when you make his favorite dessert.


----------



## RVGleason

When this is the Oscars you like watching!


----------



## Ffancy

When you catch a man sneaking an extra dessert at lunch and it only deepens your crush on him


----------



## ODFFA

When it takes you less than .5 seconds to add this hoodie to your wish list.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I actually was just thinking the other day how Baymax is basically my ideal guy. He's caring, funny, adorable and he's big and squishy! What more could a girl ask for?


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile at his excuses.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his self-confidence.


----------



## JackCivelli

Salacious Caitlin said:


> So it's interesting because I don't follow normal sports. I mostly like horse racing, which, obviously, not so much to offer the FFA. But I do have these moments of... hey, there are some big guys in tight pants over there. I don't really care if they're catching the ball or not. The pants, though.


Bowling might be your sport to watch


----------



## RVGleason

JackCivelli said:


> Bowling might be your sport to watch


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Is competitive eating a sport? BTW, does anyone remember an Alka-Seltzer commercial from way back when featuring two very fat guys in a locker room after a pie-eating contest? The older one gives the "rookie" some Alka-Seltzer to help his heartburn. I thought it was so funny at the time.


----------



## Barrett

RVGleason said:


>




So you're sayin' that another 200-250 pounds could fix my bowling game?
Where that pizza at??


----------



## RVGleason

Barrett said:


> So you're sayin' that another 200-250 pounds could fix my bowling game?
> Where that pizza at??



At the Snack counter in the back!


----------



## Jaycee

Had a know you are a FFA feeling, when my newly single sister (who is definitely not a FFA), sends me screenshots of her possible Tinder guys to verify they don't look like sure my FFA type.


----------



## Shotha

Jerry Thomas said:


> Is competitive eating a sport? BTW, does anyone remember an Alka-Seltzer commercial from way back when featuring two very fat guys in a locker room after a pie-eating contest? The older one gives the "rookie" some Alka-Seltzer to help his heartburn. I thought it was so funny at the time.



Fat Guys Alka-Seltzer Ad


----------



## RVGleason

When there's another reason you like Laurel & Hardy comedies besides laughing.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know how to get his heart.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When there's another reason you like Laurel & Hardy comedies besides laughing.
> 
> View attachment 136127



I particularly like their scene with the barrel of water:

Barrel of Water scene


----------



## Jerry Thomas

When you know how to get his heart. ❤  

Very Cute!


----------



## JackCivelli

When you love the movie Vanity Fair because she picked the fat guy over all the pretty boys.


----------



## Shotha

JackCivelli said:


> When you love the movie Vanity Fair because she picked the fat guy over all the pretty boys.



If you want to enjoy all the finer things in life, marry a fat man - or woman.


----------



## RVGleason

When you watch the movie ’The Fighting Kentuckian’ for another reason besides John Wayne.


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy watching movies with appropriate titles.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he unleashes his Inner Fatty!


----------



## JackCivelli

RVGleason said:


> When you like when he unleashes his Inner Fatty!
> 
> View attachment 136278


----------



## RVGleason

When you read Thor comics just to get a gander at Volstagg.


----------



## RVGleason

When there’s a specific reason you go to Comic Book Conventions.


----------



## sarahee543

When he asks 'do you like my big fat belly' and suddenly your legs feel like jelly.


----------



## RVGleason

sarahee543 said:


> When he asks 'do you like my big fat belly' and suddenly your legs feel like jelly.


----------



## sarahee543

RVGleason said:


>



Love that picture.


----------



## JackCivelli

sarahee543 said:


> Love that picture.


Likewise!


----------



## RVGleason

When after he's finished a full course dinner, you ask if he'd like "seconds".


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When after he's finished a full course dinner, you ask if he'd like "seconds".
> 
> View attachment 136434


That is a most wonderful image! 
It's so esthetically pleasing when a guy's butt balances his gut....


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> When you can relate to this drawing.


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> When after he's finished a full course dinner, you ask if he'd like "seconds".
> 
> View attachment 136434


I love this picture!


----------



## GrowingBoy

When you enjoy a thread like this one: https://www.confessionpost.com/64539/my-husband-is-getting-fat


----------



## Kompliziert

When you watch the music video for Weird Al's "Fat" with your friends, and while they laugh, you have to hide how turned on you are.


----------



## Kompliziert

RVGleason said:


>


BOTH!!


----------



## Ffancy

That confessionpost thread was incredibly hot!


----------



## ODFFA

When you write posts like this...


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he posts updates.


----------



## RVGleason

When you approve of their friends.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like it when he compliments your cooking.


----------



## sarahee543

When you see the guy from the office, who you'd watched over a year have an impressive weight gain (and had overheard him talking about enjoying eating and fatness) and he's in the park and clearly been exercising and losing weight since lockdown. And you feel a bit sad.


----------



## Mel KM

Kompliziert said:


> When you watch the music video for Weird Al's "Fat" with your friends, and while they laugh, you have to hide how turned on you are.


I’m not sure if this is serious or meant to be a joke, but that music video was one of my first turn ons. I was a kid when I saw it for the first time, maybe... 8 or 9 years old?? But I remember my heart pounding and wishing it was way longer than the 2 or 3 minutes long it actually is. My older brother was obsessed with Weird Al and he recorded his show on MTV constantly. I remember getting up in the middle of the night n and looking through his tapes trying to find the one that has “Fat” on it. I was terrified I would be caught and just have no possible way of explaining myself, but once I found it I managed to watch it 3 or 4 times with the volume super low before I could allow myself to go back to bed. I did this a few times and I’m kind of surprised I was never caught.


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> I’m not sure if this is serious or meant to be a joke, but that music video was one of my first turn ons. I was a kid when I saw it for the first time, maybe... 8 or 9 years old?? But I remember my heart pounding and wishing it was way longer than the 2 or 3 minutes long it actually is. My older brother was obsessed with Weird Al and he recorded his show on MTV constantly. I remember getting up in the middle of the night n and looking through his tapes trying to find the one that has “Fat” on it. I was terrified I would be caught and just have no possible way of explaining myself, but once I found it I managed to watch it 3 or 4 times with the volume super low before I could allow myself to go back to bed. I did this a few times and I’m kind of surprised I was never caught.


----------



## Ffancy

Oh my lord, I somehow never saw this video before! Those backup dancers, I, wow... *fans self*


----------



## Tad

Mel KM said:


> I’m not sure if this is serious or meant to be a joke, but that music video was one of my first turn ons. I was a kid when I saw it for the first time, maybe... 8 or 9 years old?? But I remember my heart pounding and wishing it was way longer than the 2 or 3 minutes long it actually is. My older brother was obsessed with Weird Al and he recorded his show on MTV constantly. I remember getting up in the middle of the night n and looking through his tapes trying to find the one that has “Fat” on it. I was terrified I would be caught and just have no possible way of explaining myself, but once I found it I managed to watch it 3 or 4 times with the volume super low before I could allow myself to go back to bed. I did this a few times and I’m kind of surprised I was never caught.



There are so few sources of stimulation to our fat-love that I think most of us obsessed over what we did have access to! Such an perfect FA origin-ish story! (Origin may have been earlier, but you know what I mean)


----------



## RVGleason

When you like getting Happy!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to see men of substantial standing engaged in heavy discussion with great weight!


----------



## RVGleason

When you *REALLY* like his Cosplay costume!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I just watched what we do in the shadows the series....my hubby glared at me in the first scene and demanded if i was “fantaSizing” about guillermo....

Yes...so fricken sexily adorable!!!


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you *REALLY* like his Cosplay costume!
> 
> View attachment 136762



And another nice Cosplay costume that I like:


----------



## RVGleason

When you see that his Halloween costume needs some adjustments, but you like it anyway.


----------



## RVGleason

When secretly, you actually like the idea.


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


>



Ah man, it still gets me. Funny, sexy, so much win!


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> When you *REALLY* like his Cosplay costume!
> 
> View attachment 136762



And all the Pokémon tattoos!!


----------



## Mel KM

When bae hits 400 lbs and you can’t keep your hands off him!


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> When you like getting Happy!
> 
> View attachment 136740


I never noticed how thicc Happy was!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he's convenient to have 'round!


----------



## Ffancy

Aw that last one is so cute! Those who are lucky enough to have a chubby cuddle muffin right now, take advantage and give him a squeeze!


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> I never noticed how thicc Happy was!


----------



## RVGleason

When you approve of his attire.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


>




I never realized that Snow White was one of us.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like it when he's compliant.


----------



## RVGleason

When you let him have his cake and eat it too!


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


>



My kind of man!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he offers you a token of affection.


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> I never noticed how thicc Happy was!



Here's an animation test from Snow White, a study of the movements when a Fat Man dances.


----------



## RVGleason

When you compliment his swimwear and attire.


----------



## RVGleason

When you both come to a definite conclusion.


----------



## RVGleason

When you compliment the Cook on more than the food.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he complies.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like ‘em plush.


----------



## RVGleason

When you show him signs of your affection.


----------



## RVGleason

When you can comfort him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you show proper approval for his compliments.


----------



## RVGleason

When you send him into orbit.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to see him enjoy his favorite snack, deep-fried butter!


----------



## RVGleason

When you truly understand each other.


----------



## RVGleason

When you both can enjoy a sunset together.


----------



## RVGleason

When you find him the perfect coffee mug.


----------



## RVGleason

When he has you at ‘HEWWO!’




Note: The ‘Fat’ Elmer Fudd was modeled after the actor who voiced him, Arthur Q. Bryan.


----------



## RVGleason

When you both agree on the same thing.


----------



## RVGleason

When you give in to your ID.


----------



## RVGleason

When you over indulge him just a bit.


----------



## RVGleason

When he just can’t be contained.


----------



## RVGleason

When you really don’t mind when he gets handsy.


----------



## RVGleason

When you see him as your Hero.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his dietary goals.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what’s best for him, even if he’s not quite sure.


----------



## RVGleason

When you slice his piece of the cake.


----------



## Aqw

RVGleason said:


> When you slice his piece of the cake.
> 
> View attachment 137441


It seems that there is one for him and one for you the same size, no?


----------



## RVGleason

When dancing gets you Happy!


----------



## agouderia

When you are utterly thrilled that your new cable connection is not only installed much quicker than expected - but also by an adorably competent young BHM technician. .... And you can tell how much he appreciates being welcomed and his work valued....


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his way of thinking.


----------



## RVGleason

When you haven’t a problem paying attention to the photographer’s instructions.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he channels his inner child.


----------



## RVGleason

When he has an image inducer that you manage to “accidentally” get it stuck and which keeps him in a solid state.

(Pertinent part comes in at the one minute mark up to 1:40.)


----------



## RVGleason

When you know everything is his favorite!


----------



## Dayeme35

"When He Likes What He Likes,,,,,"


----------



## RVGleason

When you find the perfect place to take him to eat.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his ingenuity.


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire his special skills.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love when he indulges himself at the buffet.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you admire his special skills.
> 
> View attachment 137840



I have that skill, too.


----------



## RVGleason

When you're one of those who like the Three Stooges for a specific reason.


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re favorite band is The Eatles.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his exercise regimen.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like it when he finds a favorite place to eat.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his loyalty to financial institutions.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he invites himself.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what will make him smile in the morning.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how he plans around the holidays.


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re jealous that he’s so attractive to other girls too!


----------



## NewJoe

When you accidentally leave these images open on the library computer:


----------



## RVGleason

NewJoe said:


> When you accidentally leave these images open on the library computer:
> 
> View attachment 138139



This should be in the similar thread on the BBW Room.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

RVGleason said:


> This should be in the similar thread on the BBW Room.



Ah, but still so beautiful!


----------



## RVGleason

When you can be a honest with him even if it tics him off a little. Just follow-up with a hug as far as your arms can reach around him!


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what will keep him calm.


----------



## RVGleason

When the question is rephrased.


----------



## RVGleason

When you smirk when you see he’s having a little problem with the recliner.


----------



## RVGleason

When you don’t worry about his resolve in the job you landed for him.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you smirk when you see he’s having a little problem with the recliner.
> 
> View attachment 138294


I feel sorry for that recliner...


----------



## Ffancy

When like your men like you like your perogies: soft, doughy and completely stuffed


----------



## RVGleason

When you don’t mind social distancing in the right places. (Any examples?)


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re glad to see that he enjoyed his Thanksgiving meal and is resting as you get the pies ready for him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you adore his 'Revenge Bod'.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how he looks in a kilt while golfing in Scotland.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you like how he looks in a kilt while golfing in Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 138413


Oddest looking kilt - where's the tartan?
This one's better: 
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/lulubelle/1_630.jpg


----------



## JackCivelli

FleurBleu said:


> ... when the cute BHM at the store gives you a 20% discount because of International Women's Day and you wish it was International BHM Day that entailed a hug and a kiss for every BHM.


Start a petition! This needs to be a thing!


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re always prompt and on schedule.


----------



## RVGleason

When you agree with his opinion.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he's a little sneaky.


----------



## queenarona

When we buy a snack like cookies and I forget about them for a couple of days; I check the fridge and see the cookies are all gone. I ask, "What happened to the cookies?" and hubby is like "oh. I ate them. " It's the cutest thing.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what his favorite Christmas Carols are!


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re delighted when he realizes that he’s cute too!


----------



## RVGleason

When you love him no matter how he dresses.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he shares.


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile and suggest a larger Santa suit!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his determination.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love to watch as he waddles on to the next Christmas party!


----------



## Mel KM

When you’re finally going home after a month and all you can think about is stuffing him until he can’t move.


----------



## RVGleason

When you go to the circus because you like one particular clown.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he indulges during the Holidays!


----------



## loopytheone

When you both be feeders...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

loopytheone said:


> When you both be feeders...



Fat couples are soooo adorable...


----------



## AmyJo1976

loopytheone said:


> When you both be feeders...
> 
> View attachment 139168


I know how that is! lol!


----------



## loopytheone

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Fat couples are soooo adorable...



You'd like me and my partner then, hah!


----------



## RVGleason

When you find his apologies very endearing.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know you’re the woman of his dreams!


----------



## toyjunker

I was the child of the 50's I read Superman ,Batman, Aguaman however I would pick up the little lotta comic was my pin up girl 








Little Lotta - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re introduced to a blind date you eventually learn to love.


----------



## RVGleason

When you help him get over his shyness.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you help him get over his shyness.
> 
> View attachment 139322


Did anyone ever describe Maui as "shy"??? 
Insecure, sure - anyone who's been abandoned by their parents has a right to feel insecure. 

But 'shy'?


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire how much he likes to help out.


----------



## RVGleason

Because,...


----------



## Mel KM

When he brings you the button off his jeans and embarrassedly tells you he needs new pants it makes you want to jump him


----------



## DonnieD80

I realised she was a FFA when..

Every time I finished my plate the first thing I heard was my girlfriend "here honey, get some more!"

I struggled to get to the end of my second helping and as I look up I saw her big smile "Well done honey! Hope you've room for cake.."

Your friend says "Geez man, you've been eating well lately!" and that puts the biggest grin on your girlfriend's face.


----------



## RVGleason

When you grateful for Leap Years!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his added value!


----------



## RVGleason

When you're proud to call him your buoy!


----------



## RVGleason

When you stand back and admire you’re handiwork!


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile as you tell the milk shake server to “Fill Him Up!”


----------



## Jessebelle

You know you're an FFA when you have the either the fat Goldie Hawn scene from _Death Becomes Her_ or the overflowing fat scene from _Nutty Professor_ on repeat in your head.


----------



## Anjula

When your s/o is worried about moving to USA because he knows I’m a perverted 24/7 horny monster and I won’t be able to just look xD


----------



## dwesterny

Where in the states are you headed? You said you couldn't do the flight.


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Where in the states are you headed? You said you couldn't do the flight.


I’m sincerely hoping it won’t come to it tbh but my guy has an option to do an MBA at MIT so... Boston I guess.


----------



## jello4me

When your big bellied waitress is in very tight jeans and top and proclaims, “I haven’t lost my baby weight yet!”, gives a little roll squeeze and waddles away.


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy watching him indulge while on vacation!


----------



## RVGleason

When you find the perfect place to get him a swim suit.


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re friend sets you up on a blind date, and when you approach the meeting place, you’re pleased by what you see.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love it when he chugs!


----------



## queenarona

RVGleason said:


> When you love it when he chugs!
> 
> View attachment 141906


Ummm where is this from please??


----------



## RVGleason

queenarona said:


> Ummm where is this from please??


----------



## RVGleason

When you insist that he have the last slice of cake after he ate most of it. (Ok, *ALL* of it!)


----------



## RVGleason

When you like it when he has a wardrobe malfunction!


----------



## RVGleason

When you don’t mind if he eats up the profits.


----------



## RVGleason

While shopping, you see something that you really, really want!


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you don’t mind if he eats up the profits.
> 
> View attachment 142089



Where's this picture from? I've been looking for it for ages.


----------



## RVGleason

Shotha said:


> Where's this picture from? I've been looking for it for ages.



It’s adapted from the movie Kiki’s Delivery Service. The Baker in the movie isn’t fat, the fat picture was taken off deviantart.



Link: petedrawschubbydudes - Hobbyist, Digital Artist | DeviantArt


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> It’s adapted from the movie Kiki’s Delivery Service. The Baker in the movie isn’t fat, the fat picture was taken off deviantart.
> 
> View attachment 142097
> 
> Link: petedrawschubbydudes - Hobbyist, Digital Artist | DeviantArt



Thanks for the info. I love the fat baker and I think that I've fallen in love with Ojisan.


----------



## RVGleason

Shotha said:


> Thanks for the info. I love the fat baker and I think that I've fallen in love with Ojisan.



Here's the YouTube link to all the Ojisan to Marshmallow episodes.



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLY-Q-cKEpWhB0jMTDP2hmxEf71FjDbWgm


----------



## RVGleason

When you can just enjoy a ride together.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> It’s adapted from the movie Kiki’s Delivery Service. The Baker in the movie isn’t fat, the fat picture was taken off deviantart.
> 
> View attachment 142097
> 
> Link: petedrawschubbydudes - Hobbyist, Digital Artist | DeviantArt


That deviantart account has been deactivated. Pity!


----------



## RVGleason

fat hiker said:


> That deviantart account has been deactivated. Pity!



Pity.


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> That deviantart account has been deactivated. Pity!



That a pity. I looked at it just a couple of days ago but I can't now.


----------



## RVGleason

When every night you look forward to what’s waiting for you in the bedroom!


----------



## RVGleason

When you just like to watch him relax and rest after he enjoyed the dessert you made for him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you have this poster hanging on your bedroom wall.


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy watching him relax at the Beach.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love the quizzical look on his face when you bring him a tray of desserts to go with his tea.


----------



## RVGleason

When you don't care what others may think, you just adore being with him!


----------



## RVGleason

When your heart thumps as you hear him approach!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how he looks in white.


----------



## RVGleason

When you have a particular favorite Harry Potter character.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you have a particular favorite Harry Potter character.
> 
> View attachment 143143



I love Hagrid. ❤


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his resourcefulness.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you love the quizzical look on his face when you bring him a tray of desserts to go with his tea.
> 
> View attachment 142414


I see this and think of Vernon Dursley, Harry's uncle, on a 'good' day.


----------



## RVGleason

When you giggle as he struggles to put on his shirt.


----------



## RVGleason

When after he finishes a salad with Blu Cheese dressing, you reward him with a chocolate covered, peanut butter Funny Bone cake. (My wife really did this for me tonight after I had a salad!) 



P.S.: My favorites are orange cupcakes!


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy watching him sit and relax.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his moves on the dance floor!


----------



## RVGleason

When you just can't keep your hands off him!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that his friends treat him to lunch.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you like that his friends treat him to lunch.
> 
> View attachment 144183



When the chair he's sitting on demonstrates just how heavy he is.....


----------



## FuriousGeorge

FleurBleu said:


> ... when the cute BHM at the store gives you a 20% discount because of International Women's Day and you wish it was International BHM Day that entailed a hug and a kiss for every BHM.


I approve this message


----------



## RVGleason

When your favorite superhero is Bouncing Boy. (Drawing was a gift to our own @BouncingBoy )


----------



## RVGleason

When you'd like to see him exceed his limit!


----------



## RVGleason

When his musical talent is just one of the attributes that you love!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his sense of fashion.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like the cosplay costume he wears at the comic book convention.


----------



## RVGleason

When you found a game you can both enjoy (as well as inspires him!)


----------



## RVGleason

When any encouragement is greatly welcomed! ☺


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When any encouragement is greatly welcomed! ☺
> 
> View attachment 144542


So which of our historic fat guys is this one supposed to be? Did Robert Earl Hughes ever go in for fancy shirts?


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you like his sense of fashion.
> 
> View attachment 144376


Is that a bare (bear) belly, or just a very tight white t-shirt?
I have occasionally seen very fat guys with open shirts in the winter, up here in the Great White North. Or with the belly button peeking out from under a too-short or too-small t-shirt. The completely open shirt sometimes accompanies being drunk... or strenuous outdoor exercise.


----------



## fat hiker

fat hiker said:


> That deviantart account has been deactivated. Pity!


It's activated again!


----------



## RVGleason

fat hiker said:


> So which of our historic fat guys is this one supposed to be? Did Robert Earl Hughes ever go in for fancy shirts?



It's a posable statue of Robert Earl Hughes you can take selfie photos of, they're at most of the Ripley's Believe It or Not Museums.


----------



## RVGleason

fat hiker said:


> It's activated again!



Thanks for the update!


----------



## RVGleason

fat hiker said:


> Is that a bare (bear) belly, or just a very tight white t-shirt?
> I have occasionally seen very fat guys with open shirts in the winter, up here in the Great White North. Or with the belly button peeking out from under a too-short or too-small t-shirt. The completely open shirt sometimes accompanies being drunk... or strenuous outdoor exercise.



Looks bare.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what a *REAL* Superman should look like!


----------



## RVGleason

When you find the perfect action figure!


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> It's a posable statue of Robert Earl Hughes you can take selfie photos of, they're at most of the Ripley's Believe It or Not Museums.


Thanks, I've never been in a Ripley's Museum.


----------



## RVGleason

When you don’t think he had quite enough after the barbecue!


----------



## RVGleason

When you love how he lets himself go at a barbecue.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you love how he lets himself go at a barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 144675



And remember: no white shoes after Labor Day or Serial Mom will come after you.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he works at home.


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> When you like the cosplay costume he wears at the comic book convention.
> 
> View attachment 144389



As a 30 year old woman with an unhealthy Batman obsession, this does things for me


----------



## Mel KM

When Mr. Creosote from Monty Python blurs the lines between disgust and arousal…?


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> When Mr. Creosote from Monty Python blurs the lines between disgust and arousal…?


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to support certain local street musicians.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like the build of a good athlete.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when he relaxes between farm chores.


----------



## RVGleason

When you really like his Halloween costume.


----------



## ssbbwadmierlover43

RVGleason said:


> You know you’re a FA/FFA when you can relate to this scene from ‘Casanova’.


 when she walks pass you when you in bed and here big belly touches your feet


----------



## RVGleason

When you decide to get him something he really, really wants!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his unique musical talent.


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire how he sticks to his exercise routine.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how he gets into the Holiday spirit!


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his laugh!


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire his determination.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he sticks to a schedule.


----------



## RVGleason

When you cosplay specific fairytales.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his astute observations.


----------



## RVGleason

When you help him pack for a trip.


----------



## Anomaly

When you come across this

It says:

_When I’m by myself or with a partner who loves my fat - yes, they exist! - I love my fat.

I love having a big belly, I love how taboo it is, I love walking around my place and feeling the fat jiggle, I love my soft moobs and flabby thighs and love handles. There is this one place in my house where if you stand there with no shirt at the right time, my shadow looks like the Buddha.

I love having a partner who grabs me and squeezes me and makes love to me, and we curl up together on the couch to watch a program or a movie, and her tiny hand gently squeezes me - wherever she can find. There is much to squeeze anywhere she puts her fingers. I love her on top of me, and I love her gentle teasing. “My fat boy,” “Tubby,” “Big man.”_


----------



## RVGleason

When you leave out a little temptation, knowing that he’ll give in.


----------



## RVGleason

When Santa is your favorite person!


----------



## Shotha

This is what 7 billion milk and cookies in one night do to you. If this guy came to my house...


----------



## RVGleason

When Snorlax is your favorite Pokémon!


----------



## RVGleason

When your favorite superhero is also a babe magnet!


----------



## RVGleason

When you come to a logical conclusion.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When your favorite superhero is also a babe magnet!
> 
> View attachment 146716


I feel I ought to know who this is, but I don't remember....


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> I feel I ought to know who this is, but I don't remember....



It's Bouncing Boy.


----------



## fat hiker

Shotha said:


> It's Bouncing Boy.


Thanks!


----------



## RVGleason

fat hiker said:


> Thanks!


----------



## FFAscinated

When you stop to watch a xylophone video ... and you don't even like xylophones
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fat hiker

FFAscinated said:


> When you stop to watch a xylophone video ... and you don't even like xylophones


A different Teddy Brown video popped up in my YouTube feed yesterday as well - I'd never heard of him before. It's from 1930, digitized by British Pathe, the classic UK film and news house. I do like the quiet joke at the beginning about his size ("There's quite a lot of him!") - very 1930s UK.


----------



## FFAscinated

Wunderbar! Bet that last bit had him sweating. With internet algorithms being as they are, we may well be seeing quite a lot of him.


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> A different Teddy Brown video popped up in my YouTube feed yesterday as well - I'd never heard of him before. It's from 1930, digitized by British Pathe, the classic UK film and news house. I do like the quiet joke at the beginning about his size ("There's quite a lot of him!") - very 1930s UK.




I liked the closeup, towards the end of his performance, of those straining waistcoat buttons.


----------



## fat hiker

Shotha said:


> I liked the closeup, towards the end of his performance, of those straining waistcoat buttons.


Indeed - and that's quite a twirl at the end too!


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> Indeed - and that's quite a twirl at the end too!



He's the sort of fat man that I community can be truly proud of.


----------



## Anomaly

fat hiker said:


> A different Teddy Brown video popped up in my YouTube feed yesterday as well - I'd never heard of him before. It's from 1930, digitized by British Pathe, the classic UK film and news house. I do like the quiet joke at the beginning about his size ("There's quite a lot of him!") - very 1930s UK.



Lovely. And if you google his name, there's a fabulous picture of him riding a bike!


----------



## RVGleason

FFAscinated said:


> When you stop to watch a xylophone video ... and you don't even like xylophones
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>




I posted some Teddy Brown videos and photos on this thread some time ago, too. Just follow the thread. ☺

Link: Plus size performers


----------



## RVGleason

Anomaly said:


> Lovely. And if you google his name, there's a fabulous picture of him riding a bike!


----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> I posted some Teddy Brown videos and photos on this thread some time ago, too. Just follow the thread. ☺
> 
> Link: Plus size performers


Thanks for the link, RV!


----------



## Anomaly

That's the one. Large men were so nicely dressed in those days!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he has a healthy appetite!


----------



## RVGleason

When you know you’ve found the right bakery!


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re walking down the street, you just have to stop and admire the view.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his fashion sense.


----------



## Panzito

When after gaining 80 pounds of weight, she still sees you as thin


----------



## RVGleason

When you love the confidence in his walk!


----------



## RVGleason

When there’s a local musician you particularly like.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like specific classic literature characters.


----------



## RVGleason

When you don’t mind if he cheats a little.


----------



## RVGleason

When watching him relax puts a smile on your face.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

I got a true and defining indicator= On your first date with a bbw from the bbw dating site, an otherwise attractive eligible woman tells you she had gastric bypass surgery, thinking this would appeal to you. But it turns you off and shatters your dream with this bbw. (True story)


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re proud of his accomplishments!


----------



## RVGleason

When you can tell that he obviously likes a good meal!


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Most people want to rest their head on someone's shoulder or chest but you don't see the appeal cause you'd rather rest your head on a soft belly.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## itsmeelysemarie

You might have called it in terms of somebody being into feederism.

...and it hurts knowing you'll never get to indulge them cause the man in question isn't alive anymore.


----------



## RVGleason

When once is never enough!


----------



## RVGleason

When you just can’t get enough of his hugs.


----------



## Anomaly

When you can have a lick.


----------



## Anomaly

When a friend who is absolutely not your type introduces you to his brother.


----------



## RVGleason

When he models an outfit you pick out for him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know a Superman when you see him!


----------



## ChubbyPear

MNSSBBWpearseeker said:


> I got a true and defining indicator= On your first date with a bbw from the bbw dating site, an otherwise attractive eligible woman tells you she had gastric bypass surgery, thinking this would appeal to you. But it turns you off and shatters your dream with this bbw. (True story)



You can have gastric bypass surgery and get fat again. Lots of people do.


----------



## RVGleason

When a quiet moment is enough, sort of.



*Link: **pumpkin magic watercolor by FFA on DeviantArt*


----------



## Anomaly

When you think you might actually enjoy going clothes shopping if the shops used this guy to advertise their wares.








The Papa Bear of Men's Fashion


Representing and encouraging big sartorialists everywhere. The answer to the question "Can a large...




thebigsartorialist.tumblr.com


----------



## FFAscinated

When you wait at stop sign behind a license plate: PYG 647 and think, "Yep. That's some porker there."


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I know SHE'S an Fa when we hug and she slowly wraps her hands around my waist and squeezes along the way. I think: "Take all you want, there is plenty to go around!" God bless you ladies who love the big bouncing boys!


----------



## PrizedPig

when she is obviously checking me out: a 5’6 400 lb tub of lard with some of my belly peaking out below the front of my shirt.


----------



## RVGleason

PrizedPig said:


> when she is obviously checking me out: a 5’6 400 lb tub of lard with some of my belly peaking out below the front of my shirt.


----------



## fat hiker

PrizedPig said:


> when she is obviously checking me out: a 5’6 400 lb tub of lard with some of my belly peaking out below the front of my shirt.


Your tagline notes you want a BMI over 100? That's 'just' 200 pounds away at your current height - by then, your gut will be twice as far around as you are tall!


----------



## RVGleason

When you have where you want him!


----------



## PrizedPig

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149039


----------



## PrizedPig

fat hiker said:


> Your tagline notes you want a BMI over 100? That's 'just' 200 pounds away at your current height - by then, your gut will be twice as far around as you are tall!


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> Your tagline notes you want a BMI over 100? That's 'just' 200 pounds away at your current height - by then, your gut will be twice as far around as you are tall!



My next goal is to have a 70½" belly. From then on I will be more round the belly than I am tall.


----------



## JackCivelli

Shotha said:


> My next goal is to have a 70½" belly. From then on I will be more round the belly than I am tall.


That’s an interesting thought! At 6’1” I would have to be 73” around to be as fat as I am tall. I’m 62” around now. I only have 9” to go!


----------



## Shotha

JackCivelli said:


> That’s an interesting thought! At 6’1” I would have to be 73” around to be as fat as I am tall. I’m 62” around now. I only have 9” to go!



I hope that you get there soon. At 67" now, my 70½" belly goal is only 3½" inches away but it'll be the hardest 3½" that I've ever gained.


----------



## RVGleason

When you take him to a free buffet and tell him to help himself.


----------



## FFAscinated

You develop a sudden interest in Jeopardy...

(Actually, I watch Jeopardy EVERY night. Been a fan since the days of Art Fleming.)
BTW - Ryan Long, the man on the right, won! We'll see him again Monday.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to see him reach his potential.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his sense of adventure.


----------



## Angelette

FFAscinated said:


> You develop a sudden interest in Jeopardy...View attachment 149673
> 
> (Actually, I watch Jeopardy EVERY night. Been a fan since the days of Art Fleming.)
> BTW - Ryan Long, the man on the right, won! We'll see him again Monday.
> View attachment 149675


 He looks stylish in purple! ~


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you like his sense of adventure.
> 
> View attachment 149692



I think that that is one of the artist's most beautiful drawings. If I met a man like that I wouldn't let him get away. I commissioned a Coat of Arms from the same artist.


----------



## RVGleason

When you take him to many parties for a reason.


----------



## RVGleason

When you treat him at your favorite deli!


----------



## RVGleason

When you set a subtle trap for him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his sense of humor.


----------



## FFAscinated

FFAscinated said:


> You develop a sudden interest in Jeopardy...View attachment 149673
> 
> (Actually, I watch Jeopardy EVERY night. Been a fan since the days of Art Fleming.)
> BTW - Ryan Long, the man on the right, won! We'll see him again Monday.
> View attachment 149675


Ryan is still going strong, 10 days in.


----------



## RVGleason

When you invite him to your family’s Sunday dinner, and they immediately fall in love with him!


----------



## RVGleason

When you get him a special treat!


----------



## Angelette

You got into SNL because of this hottie!


----------



## Donna

When you were the only girl in class to have a crush on Hoss from Bonanza instead of Little Joe.


----------



## agouderia

Donna said:


> When you were the only girl in class to have a crush on Hoss from Bonanza instead of Little Joe.



You might have been the only girl in your class Donna - but in other school classes, more girls where with you in spirit, I was one of them. (And actually found Little Joe absolutely awful, probably because I didn't like Michael Landon as an actor at all. I always thought there was something incredibly fake about him - as we know now, there were grounds for that suspicion.

.... and you know the FFA-summer has started when you are delighted to wait patiently driving to the beach to watch a SSBHM (his open car door is blocking the street) try to squeeze into the narrow seat of his BMW 3-series convertible with a big snack in each hand....


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> .... and you know the FFA-summer has started when you are delighted to wait patiently driving to the beach to watch a SSBHM (his open car door is blocking the street) try to squeeze into the narrow seat of his BMW 3-series convertible with a big snack in each hand....


BHM in a BMW 3 series? I tried one of those on for size while car shopping 15 years and nearly 200 lbs ago and I couldn't even fit through the door much less between the driver sear and steering wheel! Those things are tiny. Got a Saab instead, those had much more room in front.


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> BHM in a BMW 3 series? I tried one of those on for size while car shopping 15 years and nearly 200 lbs ago and I couldn't even fit through the door much less between the driver sear and steering wheel! Those things are tiny. Got a Saab instead, those had much more room in front.



.... exactly that was the charm of the scene.... ....
The struggle between big belly, overflowing love handles, narrow door and crapped space to steering wheel, all the while balancing those 2 paper trays full of food with thick fingers to make sure the treats stayed safe - simply adorable. But he managed in the end .....


----------



## RVGleason

When you know exactly what he likes!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his athletic form!


----------



## RVGleason

When it’s the little things he does that win you,


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

When you choose him over other guys.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to share your favorite table at your favorite restaurant with him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love going shopping for his groceries with him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love when he’s hot!


----------



## LuxeLady

RVGleason said:


> When seeing bandleader Paul Whiteman dance makes you happy, from the movie ‘King of Jazz’. Watch to the end for a double header surprise!



….annnd now I need to explore his music


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his consistent shape.


----------



## RVGleason

When you can’t help saying what you think out loud.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how much everyone admires his fashion sense.


----------



## kyle

When you go to an all you eat joint, just to check out the BBW's/SSBBW's

Maybe strike up a conversation ...


----------



## kyle

Sit in front of Layne Bryant at the mall (same reason) 

All that gets, is a meeting with Mall Security (lol)


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> Sit in front of Layne Bryant at the mall (same reason)
> 
> All that gets, is a meeting with Mall Security (lol)


You know, I read that in a really great book....hmmm...


----------



## kyle

"Really Great Book" ... IS, isn't it ... What is it?


----------



## kyle

Life repeating art? Or art repeating life?

"Questions there are" - Yoda


----------



## RVGleason

When you want him to be Happy.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like seeing the customers who frequent the Fat Man’s Shop.


----------



## RVGleason

When your favorite band has a member who stands out.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his excuses.


----------



## RVGleason

When you keep revisiting the local construction site.


----------



## LuxeLady

When you’re listening to the audiobook of Nicholas Pileggi’s Wiseguy and Henry Hill describes how big some of them were by saying that when they hauled themselves out of their cars the cars rode up several inches…and the mental image takes your breath away


----------



## RVGleason

When you take him to a new restaurant with outstanding service!

(One of my early ones!)


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you show your sister a photo of a ssbbw you are interested in and admire and she says “my she is s heavy fat sow bro” and it turns me on so much hearing that.


----------



## noraliz73

I really hope to be fattened to the point where I more than resemble that remark.


----------



## FFAscinated

When you catch your reflection in a window that distorts your image, and think, "Nice!"


----------



## FFAscinated

When you go to the museum to people-watch...


----------



## RVGleason

When you like the look on his face when he suspects that you’re giving him the eye.


----------



## SSBHM

RVGleason said:


> When you love his excuses.
> 
> View attachment 150784


I resemble this remark and photo and attitude! lol


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his natural attraction.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he’s a homebody.


----------



## RVGleason

When you dream of overstuffing the Scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## RVGleason

When you want to strand the Skipper on a dessert island! 🏝


----------



## RVGleason

When you’d love to trade places with Wilma!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to read your favorite Children’s book, and you don’t have a kid!

(P.S.: It’s a real book, Folks!)


----------



## RVGleason

When you can see why he’s the most popular guy on campus!


----------



## RVGleason

When you fudge a little on his qualities. Hmmm, Fudge!


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re delighted he got his wish.


----------



## RVGleason

When he stays on a schedule.


----------



## RVGleason

When one particular figurine stands out for you at an antique shop.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he has no regrets


----------



## RVGleason

When you have the perfect cushion to rest your head on while reading at the beach. 🏖


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile as you approach your booth with another full tray of food for him!


----------



## RVGleason

When you look forward to your favorite music artist’s upcoming concert.


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile as you peek when he weighs himself.


----------



## RVGleason

When you have a secret motivation when you invite him to afternoon tea.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love the look on his face when he realizes that when you say “more?”, that it’s not a question!


----------



## RVGleason

When you love when he struggles.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his softness.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his decisiveness.


----------



## RVGleason

When there’s one baseball player you always root for! ️


----------



## RVGleason

When you love a man outstanding in his field!


----------



## RVGleason

When you get teamed up with the perfect partner in a reality show.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you love when he struggles.
> 
> View attachment 151662


Real life version of that: 


Especially love this guy's thighs. They ain't never gonna fit!


----------



## Jerry Thomas

How about a nice SUV instead?


----------



## RVGleason

When deep down you really don’t mind doing little things for him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love his comfort.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like going on walks so you can show him off to your friends.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what will cheer him up.


----------



## RVGleason

When little things remind you of him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to give him warm hugs.


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire his fortitude.


----------



## RVGleason

When you immediately take a liking to your new next door neighbor.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like his method of Happiness.


----------



## RVGleason

When you vividly recall the circumstances of your first meeting with him.


----------



## agouderia

.... when you are bowled over to notice that BHMs on the beach in micro-bikini-briefs still are a thing in October'22 ....


----------



## RVGleason

When you love that he closely follows instructions.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how he blushes at your keen observations.


----------



## RVGleason

When you just can’t resist his sad puppy dog eyes.


----------



## RVGleason

When you always go see your favorite Singing group.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love that he always has a balanced meal.


----------



## Angelette

When you vividly fantasize that you are sleeping with a big warm man when laying your head on a large pillow while the heater is on.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love when he sings his theme song!


----------



## Angelette

When you improve your cooking skills to prepare for cooking for your future husband!


----------



## RVGleason

When you have a good book to read with an additional audio book as a supplement. 








Amazon.com: Entirely Surrounded (Audible Audio Edition): Charles Brackett, C. James Moore, Spoken Realms: Audible Books & Originals


Amazon.com: Entirely Surrounded (Audible Audio Edition): Charles Brackett, C. James Moore, Spoken Realms: Audible Books & Originals



www.amazon.com


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Looks like a "must read" to me!


----------



## RVGleason

Jerry Thomas said:


> Looks like a "must read" to me!



It’s an old book and first editions are very expensive if you find one. The audio book is the cheapest option.


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire his exercise regime.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like following traditions for him.


----------



## RVGleason

When you invite your friends over from the cook off for him to sample everything they made.


----------



## Saxphon

Angelette said:


> When you improve your cooking skills to prepare for cooking for your future husband!


In seeing and reading your postings of 'what's on the dinner table', you are going to make some future husband very happy (and probably very fat). Such a nice thought ......


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile as you say to him, “You are going to eat *ALL* of that turkey, right Handsome?” (Photo of Annie Oakley)


----------



## RVGleason

When you don’t mind that he’s a sloppy eater.


----------



## RVGleason

When the Tuba player in the band gets your immediate attention.


----------



## Mel KM

Angelette said:


> When you vividly fantasize that you are sleeping with a big warm man when laying your head on a large pillow while the heater is on.


This is a common tactic for me on cold lonely nights lol

I miss having a pillow boyfriend haha


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> When you invite your friends over from the cook off for him to sample everything they made.
> 
> View attachment 152672


#nextleveltactics


----------



## FFAscinated

When you're in the mood for a Western ...

<iframe width="475" height="361" src="YouTube" title="Laurel & Hardy - Dance Routine - Way Out West (1937)" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVGleason

When you insist that he try an appetite enhancer.


----------



## RVGleason

When you admire his commanding presence.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> When you love when he sings his theme song!



Nice song, but oh, the lyrics are so 'pedestrian'! I guess that's 1964 for ya...


----------



## JackCivelli

RVGleason said:


> When you insist that he try an appetite enhancer.
> 
> View attachment 152927


I’d say I’d be willing to take it, but I really don’t think I need it!


----------



## RVGleason

When you love that he really appreciates your cooking.


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy a special Holiday moment together.


----------



## RVGleason

When a friend who knows your preference sets you up on a blind date with his cousin.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that he observes a schedule.


----------



## RVGleason

When he takes an heroic pose.


----------



## RVGleason

When you get the album you wanted for Christmas!


----------



## RVGleason

When he makes a decision you both agree on!


----------



## Mel KM

When you had a childhood crush on one very specific Lost Boy from the movie Hook (guilty!)


----------



## RVGleason

When your ecstatic when your New Years date arrives early.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Happy New Year to you and thanks for the many fascinating and amusing FA and FFA postings throughout the year!


----------



## Saxphon

Mel KM said:


> When you’re finally going home after a month and all you can think about is stuffing him until he can’t move.


That is such a lovely thought. You must be an amazing cook, or at the least, someone that loves to cook.


----------



## RVGleason

When you get complimented on your cooking.


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re absolutely sure that he’s yours!


----------



## RVGleason

When you don’t mind standing in line behind a certain gentleman.


----------



## RVGleason

When you look forward to his latest updates.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

I wish I had a nice tailored suit like that.


----------



## RVGleason

When you long for his extra soft kisses.


----------

